# Nikon flash on Canon camera



## asianstutter (Jun 22, 2008)

i currently have the nikon SB28 and i want to get another SB28. i want to have the one flash as a off camera (tripod) and the other on a sync cable to my camera. how do i accomplish this even tho they're 2 different worlds, i have the canon Xti btw. 
this is what i think. i'm getting the cactus triggers on ebay. one transmitter and 2 recievers.
ok i see that the transmitter got the socket for the 1-pin plug to go in. will i be able to connect this to the sb28 and at the same time have the other flash to sync wirelessly??


----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have a Canon body, why not get a Canon flash?  You're losing a lot of the functionality of the units putting them on the "wrong" body.  I can't see eBay from work, so can't answer the question about "this".


----------



## Garbz (Jun 22, 2008)

Because he's a strobist and likes the cheap functional flashes and has no need for the extra functionality when unleashing creative off camera flashing  The SB-28 has a PC sync socket, but the 350D does not. You would need a PC sync to hotshoe adapter too.

The problem then is you're using your hotshoe for the cactus trigger, giving you the option of wireless or just the one wired, but not both at once. I would say get an extra receiver and trigger the flash wirelessly.


----------



## asianstutter (Jun 22, 2008)

what functions would i be missing??


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 22, 2008)

You would lose auto functions like ttl, ettl.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 22, 2008)

But if you are indeed buying these on the strobist.blogspot.com recommendations, it is not functionality you would have used anyway. It may be important to have at least one Canon flash for your camera. But for off camera flashing you typically don't use TTL anyway.

You don't lose all auto functions mind you. The the internal automatic mode of the flash would still function just fine. It would simply provide a few inconsistent photos which the new TTL technologies combined with information of knowing what the camera has focused on aim to avoid.


----------

